# Jan 15/16 Clipper



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 13, 2011)

any early indications of at least a few inches?


----------



## drjeff (Jan 13, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> any early indications of at least a few inches?



Likely more like just a few flakes for most places - this one looks like it' going to be a) REALLY moisture starved and b) moving quick enough that when it finally does get some moisture from the Atlantic that it will be outta here before it can do much more than maybe put down a nuissance inch or two more likely over Eastern New England


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 13, 2011)

Latest model runs have it falling apart by the time it gets to New England. Probably due to teh "moisture starved" status DRJeff mentioned. Although a couple extra inches won't hurt


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 14, 2011)

The Fairbanks Museum is calling for 1-3 inches Saturday night so it doesn't sound like a total fail of a storm.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 17, 2011)

I ended up with 3-4 inches of super fluff at my house by Sinday morning. Unfortunately not enough density to significantly help out the base in the woods.


----------

